# Banded Tans?



## Erica08 (May 20, 2009)

Has anyone seen a banded tan or breeding for banded tans? I have a tan that I bred to a broken buck (primarily white with a black rump and spot on his head) and I got to thinking a banded tan would look cool so I wanted to know if anyone had pictures of such a mouse.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Banded tans would be easy to produce if you chose to do so as both genes are dominant.


----------



## Erica08 (May 20, 2009)

this is slightly off topic but what is the difference between a Dutch and a banded? and how wide should the band be on a banded?


----------



## HemlockStud (Apr 26, 2009)

I have a couple banded tan bucks, though the tan is poor and doesn't show that great on most of them. But, I have a black tan banded buck with an ok tan belly compared to some of my others, Im actually trying to breed out tan from my banded mice at the moment. I can try to get a picture of him to show you.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Erica08 said:


> this is slightly off topic but what is the difference between a Dutch and a banded? and how wide should the band be on a banded?


These are caused by different genes and look different too of course. A banded is a coloured mouse with a white stripe around the body. A dutch has a coloured rump, half the tail coloured, and two coloured cheek patches over the eye area. That is the best way to describe it simply without using show terms that I can think of. It's easier to see with photo examples of course, so...

Dutch









Banded









You can also look them up on the NMC website for the official standards and more photos.


----------

